# Anyone in Sacramento?



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 11, 2007)

If so, my house hold is putting on our second annual accoustic show with pixie bike jousting ( dec. 21st ). I doubt anyone on this is in the area, but if so hit me up and I'll tell you where it's at.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 6, 2008)

what's pixie bike jousting?


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 6, 2008)

It's jousting on little kids bikes.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 11, 2008)

*lightbulb* aaaaahhhhhhh....


----------

